# East Texas



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Howdy! No, really...is there anyone on this forum from East Texas...specifically the Tyler area? I live in Tyler, have a friend that is a BOTL as well...and I am looking to have a mini herf sometime in the future. Also, I am looking to possibly open a new Tobacco B&M and Lounge in Tyler. Is there anyone with good information on opening a shop...or just maybe you want to meet and smoke a cigar??? 

I'd be glad to hear from you, anyone...good or bad!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Im From East Texas Haha!


----------



## chaone (Aug 1, 2010)

You mind your manners down there in Texas or we might cut Alaska in half and make you the third largest state.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

That Aint Even Right!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Alright...you two behave!

And, Charley...Texas is, by a long shot...the BEST state in the good 'ole USA!


----------



## chaone (Aug 1, 2010)

I can see you all have never been to Virginia.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

I believe that you are scared to come to texas because you would want to stay! LOL!


----------



## chaone (Aug 1, 2010)

I have been all over Texas. After stopping many places and could not even get a beer, I set my compass on East. Talk about dry... 
You celebrate the battle of the Alamo; you lost it. We celebrate the battle of Yorktown; we won the war there. Without that win, there would be no Texas.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok I give! But its still a great state!


----------



## TunaGod06 (Jan 6, 2010)

Fellow Tylerite here. PM incoming...



chaone said:


> I can see you all have never been to Virginia.


I lived in VA for 2.5 years.

I moved back to TX. TX > VA any day.

The only things VA has going for it are the mountains, seasons, and close access to the ocean. You can keep the commonwealth, personal property taxes, state income tax, terrible customer service, and rude ass people.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

TunaGod, Me, You and Quo155 might have to get together for a herf...


----------



## TunaGod06 (Jan 6, 2010)

bcannon87 said:


> TunaGod, Me, You and Quo155 might have to get together for a herf...


Agreeded.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*I wanted to bring this back up to surface...as to see if there are any existing or new members here on Puff...from the East Texas area???*


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

I live west of Fort Worth and I work during the weekday but with a little persuasion I could be coaxed out east for a little Shreveport run some Friday for an overnight stay... Anyone up for a little gambling, some alcohol and a nice steak from Binion's Steakhouse followed by a nice cigar or two???


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Another idea would be to meet halfway at a B&M!!


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't mind the hike... Plus I need a little getaway...


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Boudreaux said:


> I don't mind the hike... Plus I need a little getaway...


I hear you...but for myself...we just bought a place and $$ is a little tight right now...but that does sound like a good plan.

What is your name? :cowboyic9:


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry, I have been off the pages a few days... There is a PM headed your way...


----------



## Sulli74 (Mar 23, 2012)

Trying to find out if there are any members still in East Texas. I am from Kilgore and will be soon PCSing back to Texas. Probably will be in the Tyler Longview area. Hit me back


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey Joseph...I live in Brownsboro and work in Tyler...so hit me up when you are in town!


----------

